# Frozen Rodent supplys



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

With my ever expanding snake collection my own meecies are not keeping up. or local shop charges £4.50 for 5 pinks, and £2 for a weener rat. and although i do not begrudge my babies a penny, I was wondering if there is a good on line suppier ?


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Wow thats expensive. sorry I dont know any online suppliers but I hope you find one.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Well there are lots out there, ones i haven't mentioned, will be, by others :lol: 
Camzoo: http://camzoo.co.uk/
Livefoods: http://livefoods.co.uk/
Frozen Direct: http://www.frozendirect.com/shop/home.php
There the only ones i ca think of presently :lol:


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

Livefoods are good i buy from them every think is cheep and they get packed in dry ice so wont thow out


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, I have scoured all the sites and all seem reasonable. the post was to assess which were good quality and reliable. 
 Word of mouth is always best


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I use camzoo.. cheapest Ive found and a great service.. and so cheap.. something like 32p a large mouse.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

how much does camzoo charge for delivery i cant find it on their site


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.octpress.co.uk/camzoodelivery.htm 

their you go mate

Rob


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

weelad said:


> http://www.octpress.co.uk/camzoodelivery.htm
> 
> their you go mate
> 
> Rob


??So how much *do* they charge?? That page shows the categories (over £100, over £50, under £50...) but I can't see the actual charges anywhere?? Unless I'm a blind muppet???


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

under £50.. £10 delivery... under £100.... £5 delivery... over £100.. FREE delivery.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Am i right in thinking camzoo add ice packs to their deliveries as standard? I know that livefoods charge extra for them and will not replace anything that defrosts unless you bought the extra ice pack.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well they wrap it in bubble wrap and im not sure on the dry ice as mine had been delivered on the hot day so everything was defrosting.. when i told them they were very apologetic and offered to send me the entire order again if it was so bad that they weren't usable.. it wasn't even their fault as TNT came 6 hours late.. so a very good company and very helpful.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Sounds good, have been offered a good price on bulk from a shop, but will see how the prices compare after delivery.


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

only a newbie here but i found today http://www.icemice.co.uk/ they add ice packs to orders for £1


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Seems slightly more expensive than camzoo but camzoo only do certain sized packs.. if you want solidius jump in on our camzoo order.. there's a few of us doing it together and just coming to pick up off me saving everyone money.


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

will do next time u order thanks for that i think need to get the ok from the mrs to get snake first /altho its looking likely when i do ill just bring it home


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Just bring her round as well and then she can fall in love with them all.. :lol:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

i have done an order with cam zoo.  even though it was only a smallish order it still worked out way cheaper than the local supliers .


----------



## maney (Aug 17, 2006)

I use camzoo, they're very good and cheap


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> Am i right in thinking camzoo add ice packs to their deliveries as standard? I know that livefoods charge extra for them and will not replace anything that defrosts unless you bought the extra ice pack.


camzoo use ice pack and then wrap them in bubble wrap and then into a poli box then they send it but 9 out of 10 times all you get when it arives is a defrosted soggy mess i prefer using Livefoods because atleast they use dry ice so it is still frozen when it arives.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

well my cam zoo order arrived (50 pinks , 10 small mise and 10 weaner rats) all still frozen solid, but i did add (at an extra £2.50) 50 day old chicks, they will have helped the order stay frozen, and I will use the chicks for my bosc and the rat snakes, so they wont get wasted.

I will use them again, but will make a much bigger order next time,


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah I haven't had problems apart from last time which wasn't their fault as it was the hottest day.. I chose to have it come that day as I had ran out of mice..


----------



## liam_rokocoko (Aug 25, 2006)

does anyone know of any irish suppliers? thanks


----------

